# Salt Lake



## trome55

Fished salt lake this morning, caught a few trout And reds under some birds. If the wind isnt to bad tomorrow morning i might go again . If anyone would Like to join me p.m me or Just comment here.


----------



## Dougb123

Do you walk in there? how is the bottom? mud? I may be able to go but not til the .. Is there a decent spot to launch a kayak? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dougb123

afternoon


----------



## trome55

I personally Wouldn't recommend wading It, i Got Out Of My Kayak today, pretty Soft Black Mud , yes Its Easy Access, There Is A Kayak launch U Can Back Ur Truck Right Up To It. Ive Never Fished It In The Afternoon But Anything Is Worth A Try!


----------



## Bayou whisperer

Are you fishing Salt Lake in the Brazoria Refuge? I fish there in my kayak. I went to check it out on my way home from work yesterday. Seen a few redfish working in the cut by the launch.


----------



## letsgofishing07

What times are the gates open to the refuge to access the kayak launch


----------



## SurfHippie

The gates are supposed to be open from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## letsgofishing07

Good deal me and some friends may go try it out soon the trout and reds should be back in there now


----------



## SurfHippie

I hit it yesterday and today after work. The water is really fresh due to all the rain over the weekend. I lost a really nice red right at the bank yesterday, but only had a few taps today on saltwater assassins.


----------



## trome55

The only days Ive had actual success out there are when I can find a couple birds working. When I have found the birds working and when Im actually able to keep up with them in my kayak I have done really well for redfish and school trout. Other than that its blind casting unless you see a tailing redfish. My friend caught a 28 inch red last year only because i was right next to the shore tailing. I havent been able to find much structure there to fish, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## trome55

also i typically have success on the deadly dudely in the gold flake color. havent had much luck on a anything else.


----------



## SurfHippie

I don't presently own a yak, so I just work the shoreline as far as I can go around the launch area. A buddy of mine snuck in by boat twice last week and limited out on trout up to 27" off an oyster reef on the south end of the lake using live shrimp. I'm looking for a yak now so I can do more exploring.


----------



## trome55

Interesting, never knew there was a oyster reef on the south side, im gonna have to try and find it one day. Im guessing it is at the opening of Nicks lake?


----------



## SurfHippie

i'm not sure, but he's taking me in there on his boat friday after work, so I will find out...


----------



## trome55

Best of luck!


----------



## BretE

Hmmmmmm....I just happen to be off Friday and will have my boat in the water....


----------



## SurfHippie

We'll be out there in a 17' Carolina Skiff after 4pm


----------



## dstoch

Is the marsh on the north east corner of Salt Lake off-limits? (Google maps)


----------



## richg99

I fished there a year or two ago. At that time, the only channel that was to the left of the kayak launch was marked NO ACCESS.

I didn't see the sign at first. I chased some tailing reds up the channel for 100 yards or so. They disappeared so I worked my way back to the lake/launch area and that is when I saw the sign.

richg99
p.s. Just looked at a map and I can't find the small road that brought me to the shoreline. So, you may be asking about completely different marshes. sorry.


----------



## trome55

dstoch said:


> Is the marsh on the north east corner of Salt Lake off-limits? (Google maps)


From my understanding yes. At least that is what I have been told and have read. I was browsing thru some redfish kayak fishing tourament rules and regulatios and it was clearly stated that any redfish caught in that area of the lake was illegal to enter into the tournament. Don't know about you but thats enough to keep me away and out of any trouble and possible confusion.


----------



## longhornbubba

The cut between salt lake and nick's cut can be really good for trout.It's a really long paddle and sucks when the tide doesn't have much movement.I have also caught trout under birds in the lake itself.Never had much lock by the barrier but have been told it's good for flounder and reds.


----------



## trome55

longhornbubba said:


> The cut between salt lake and nick's cut can be really good for trout.It's a really long paddle and sucks when the tide doesn't have much movement.I have also caught trout under birds in the lake itself.Never had much lock by the barrier but have been told it's good for flounder and reds.


Exactly what I do in there when I have any luck. Most of the time its hit or miss out there for me. If there are birds workng though its sure money to hammer some redfish in there. :work:


----------



## Beaux

There are several reefs on the south side of the lake. There is one right at the mouth of the cut that enters the lake from the ICW. Best to be fished at high tide from a boat. When the tide is moving out, the cuts are where you want to be.


----------

